# [SOLVED] Keyboard keys all mixed up!!!



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

ALL the keyboard keys on my computer are mixed up. For example, when I type m, p comes out and vice versa. It's not only the alphabet keys, ALL the other keys including the F1-F12, Esc, Enter, Backspace, Tab etc are mixed up. 

I tried using the keyboard on other computers but it's just the same. All mixed up in the SAME way. 

Any help?


----------



## Sebastian22 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard keys all mixed up!!!*

Sounds to me like the configuration is seriously screwed up. I personally think it's most effective to get a new one. Keyboards aren't that expensive anymore. 

But if someone else knows an easy fix, please tell.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard keys all mixed up!!!*

Test the keyboard on another computer before replacing it. Could be a Windows registry issue, although I don't know a fix aside from a fresh install.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard keys all mixed up!!!*



Dogg said:


> Test the keyboard on another computer before replacing it. Could be a Windows registry issue, although I don't know a fix aside from a fresh install.


I tested in on my laptop but all the keys are still mixed up the SAME way. I also tried reinstalling the driver of the keyboard but it doesn't help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard keys all mixed up!!!*

If you get the same results on two PC's, then the keyboard is faulty. Time to get a replacement.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard keys all mixed up!!!*



Dogg said:


> If you get the same results on two PC's, then the keyboard is faulty. Time to get a replacement.


The keyboard is still under warranty from Microsoft. Can I claim the warranty for this case?


----------



## GI Joe (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Keyboard keys all mixed up!!!*

If you tried it on other PCs or laptops and got the same results, it wouldn't be the driver, it would be the keyboard.

Can you still read the word QWERTY in the top row? have the keys been physically altered?

It may be a bad cord, connector or bad solier on the circuit board of the keyboard.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard keys all mixed up!!!*



GI Joe said:


> If you tried it on other PCs or laptops and got the same results, it wouldn't be the driver, it would be the keyboard.
> 
> Can you still read the word QWERTY in the top row? have the keys been physically altered?
> 
> It may be a bad cord, connector or bad solier on the circuit board of the keyboard.


I can still read the word QWERTY in the top row. And now I remembered that I plugged out all the alphabets ONLY out from the keyboard to clean it but the next day it's still working. After a few days later only I got this problem. Would that have caused the problem?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard keys all mixed up!!!*

compare the layout to this:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard keys all mixed up!!!*

If it's still under warranty, you can try and get it replaced. But if you have had it open, you may be out of luck.

Never open, alter, or service items under warranty without manufacturer approval.


----------



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard keys all mixed up!!!*

I fixed the problem! All I need to do is to press the reset/connect button under the keyboard and everything is back to normal. 

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

